# Ireland



## SquarePeg (Feb 25, 2019)

Going to Ireland in about 2 months. I have no idea what to see/do.  It’s never really been on my radar so I don’t have a must do list.  It’s a trip that sort of fell into my lap.   Just made the plans this past weekend so starting to do some initial research now.  Looking for your suggestions on sights to see (both photo ops and tourist stops) and any tips on getting around.  We’ll be mostly based out of Dublin but have the ability to stay over a night or two elsewhere if we choose.


----------



## JonA_CT (Feb 25, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Going to Ireland in about 2 months. I have no idea what to see/do.  It’s never really been on my radar so I don’t have a must do list.  It’s a trip that sort of fell into my lap.   Just made the plans this past weekend so starting to do some initial research now.  Looking for your suggestions on sights to see (both photo ops and tourist stops) and any tips on getting around.  We’ll be mostly based out of Dublin but have the ability to stay over a night or two elsewhere if we choose.



Sounds like a fun trip. We almost stopped over in Dublin on our last trip to England, but Icelandair ended up being cheaper so we spent a few days in Reykjavik instead. Did you get one of the ridiculous Aer Lingus fares? They've been flying out of Bradley for a few trips a week for the last couple years, and friends with flexible schedules have gotten there and back for like $250/300. As a teacher, I can only travel during peak times so we've never been tempted.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 25, 2019)

JonA_CT said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Going to Ireland in about 2 months. I have no idea what to see/do.  It’s never really been on my radar so I don’t have a must do list.  It’s a trip that sort of fell into my lap.   Just made the plans this past weekend so starting to do some initial research now.  Looking for your suggestions on sights to see (both photo ops and tourist stops) and any tips on getting around.  We’ll be mostly based out of Dublin but have the ability to stay over a night or two elsewhere if we choose.
> ...



Airfare is pretty cheap from New England right now that’s for sure!  Now that Princess prefers to stay home and hang with her friends during school vacations instead of going somewhere with me, I don’t need to travel during school vacation dates.  My mom and sister in law will keep her in line while I’m gone!  I wanted to take her to CA for April break but she has a concert she’s going to with her friends and HS Softball will be starting up.  

My cousin is going over for work and to visit her son who is attending a semester abroad in Dublin.  She invited me to come along.  Her company is paying for the hotel so I only have to get my airfare.  The dates worked out for me and the airfare was super cheap.  Based on her plans and commitments I will have about 5 days to myself.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 25, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> In 2011 we spent 8 days in Dublin and what is being said: the Irish are really the nicest people on this planet!
> Dublin is actually very quiet and relaxed, without huge apartment buildings but with some fine city parks.
> 
> We did eat a number of times in the pub, the bar owner comes to sit at your table to take the order and it all tasted pretty good. Just try a Irish breakfast and also fish & chips, because for me this really tasted better in Dublin than in the UK. In many smaller estaurants you have a dinner rate at the end of the afternoon which is lower than the same dinner in the evenings.
> ...



Great info thanks!  I will check out that tour.  

We'll spend a lot of time in Dublin I'm sure but I am not going to Ireland without seeing the Cliffs of Moher and a couple of castles!  Been looking on line this morning and Galway and Kerry counties look like they would be nice to visit.  Maybe we'll spend a night in that area.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 25, 2019)

Sounds wonderful. Have you by change seen a show on PBS called Hidden Villages hosted by Penelope Keith? Probably out of the way places but the episodes I saw showed some castles. Have fun!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 25, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> Sounds wonderful. Have you by change seen a show on PBS called Hidden Villages hosted by Penelope Keith? Probably out of the way places but the episodes I saw showed some castles. Have fun!



I’ll see if I can find those episodes.  All I can think of right now is the movie Leap Year.


----------



## limr (Feb 25, 2019)

Drink a jar of the black stuff for me, please!


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 25, 2019)

limr said:


> Drink a jar of the black stuff for me, please!



Almost afraid to ask. Hoping you mean Guinness?

Kinda jealous. Been to other places around it, just haven't had the opportunity. Probably for the best. They tend to drink more than I do. Or so I'm told. Lol.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 26, 2019)

Let me think on this one, I'm just awake, give me a day or two I'll try come up with a few things (I'm swamped with things to do and kids today). If you want to pm me your email I'll reply (eventually)... Will you have a car??


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 26, 2019)

limr said:


> Drink a jar of the black stuff for me, please!



Not really my speed but...when in Rome...



jaomul said:


> Let me think on this one, I'm just awake, give me a day or two I'll try come up with a few things (I'm swamped with things to do and kids today). If you want to pm me your email I'll reply (eventually)... Will you have a car??



I’ll PM you the email.  Thanks!  As for a car, I’m a bit hesitant about the driving on the left side of the road while sitting on the right side of the car but having a car will be so much better!  I don’t want to have to take a tour bus to get around and then be stuck on their schedule.  So I’m pretty sure we’ll have a rental for at least a few days.  What’s the driving like to get from Dublin out to Galway?  Is it a highway?  It can’t be any more difficult than driving the CA freeways.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 28, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Drink a jar of the black stuff for me, please!
> ...


Sorry I'm so slow to get to this. I'll email you some stuff tomorrow, I'll be less busy then.

As for travel. Don't let the size of Ireland deceive you. It's only a little over 130 miles, but though it's part motorway you are talking over 3 hrs travel, probably closer to a 7 hr round trip. If you decide to go to Kerry you are talking 8-9 hr round trip.

A recommendation would be to maybe try go to Giants causway in Antrim and incorporate the coast road, probably closer to a 5 hr round trip. 

Dublin though itself has plenty to see and lots of stuff even closer


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 28, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Drink a jar of the black stuff for me, please!
> ...



You have to have one in the morning ... it's like a cold slighty caramel coffee !!! Great stuff.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Mar 5, 2019)

Temple Bar for a sessiun o' Trad (traditional Irish music) and a wee dram or two chased by a pint o'the dark.  So much to see and do but ye will need a car.   Heading south and up the west coast is beyond comprehension in natural and old world beauty.  Kerry, Clare, Dingle, Doolin, and the Arran Islands would all be grand if ye have never been.  The people are the most welcoming on the planet.  Enjoy,

Slan Abhaile,
Mike ☘️


----------



## t00116131 (Apr 9, 2019)

Did you get going to Kerry?  Let me know if you need any advice on what to do & see there


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 11, 2019)

We stayed in the Temple Bar area in January this year. Heaps of pubs with good food and  good"*Craic*" as the Irish say. We took a drive to a small town called Ballanilee just outside of Longford to track down some Irish ancestors.  Lovely country.


----------

